# Paint Chipping



## kevlar2005 (Dec 5, 2005)

I've got a silver 05 that has a terrible problem with paint chips. I have several areas all over the top surfaces of the car that have chips that are from 1mm across to 13mm across. The chips are all the way to the primer or sometimes to the metal itself. I think this is an adhesion problem between the paint and primer . Once I get a chip, it just gets larger because the paint just keeps coming up around the edges of the chip. I want to approach my local shop about getting some of this repaired under warranty, but wanted to hear from anyone else that has had similar experiences with the paint. 

Thanks


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a QS 05 also. No issues with paint at all. Question for you:
Do you do a lot of highway driving? If so chances are the chips are from pebbles and stones getting kicked up by cars in front of you, (possible?).


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't have a peeling problem, but I went to my dealer yesterday. I have lots of damage from stone contact all over the hood and front of the fenders. The service manager performed a test consisting of masking tape put on the affected area. He applied it then removed it with a quick, snatching motion. If paint comes up with the tape, then defective paint is validated. My car's paint was not found to be defective from this test, but it sounds like your's would.


----------



## kevlar2005 (Dec 5, 2005)

Did the service manager at your dealership ever work for NASA????


----------



## kevlar2005 (Dec 5, 2005)

Well... pebbles happen... My issue is the flaking of the paint after the chip happens. The paint just doesn't seem to adhere to the primer well at all. I've owned at least 15 cars over the years and I have never experienced problems like this.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

kevlar2005 said:


> Did the service manager at your dealership ever work for NASA????


...or 3M maybe?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

kevlar2005 said:


> Well... pebbles happen... My issue is the flaking of the paint after the chip happens. The paint just doesn't seem to adhere to the primer well at all. I've owned at least 15 cars over the years and I have never experienced problems like this.


Smells like a repaint to me. Repaints never have the adhesion as a factory job. 

Had a POS Plymouth when in college. It was a repaint. You'd get a stone chip -- then it would keep flaking off. In fact, if you'd use one of those pressure washers -- you could blow off huge chunks of it.

Had a Mustang that got hit. Front bumper repaint. Same thing was happening. Knew a guy at DuPont -- he looked at it and said the paint wasn't mixed right. And he didn't do the masking tape test.

Something's definitely off. See if there's any overspray to confirm my suspicion. Good luck -- because your situation really stinks.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

MBM, the only paint problems I'm having are pebbles on the hood. 4 months = 7 dings. This paint is not forgiving at all. My 1996 Mustang looked as good after 10 years as it did new. There is no way I will be able to say that about this car after 5. :confused


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm wondering if it depends on the color of the GTO? Maybe it's only certain colors that this is happening to...since the chemical make up of each color is different, I'm wonder if it happens more in certain colors...I have a SRM and I haven't noticed any paint problems (knock on wood)...


----------

